# Stable ROM with wifi tethering



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

My friend wants me to root his INC 2 so that he can tether.
I am new ot INC2 not to custom roms as I have gone thourhg a bunch of phones one of them being thunderbolt.

Can you guys tell me stable roms with working tethering please

GIve me 3 options please,

Sense
AOSP
ICS

Thanks


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Sense-Sabotage sense
AOSP-Condemned CM7.2
ICS - Not sure because I haven't tried them. I think it still doesn't work though.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Sense-no... just no.
ASOP-Aeroevan's CM7.2 with his .8 bfs kernel
ICS-Aeroevan's CM9 with his .6 ICS kernel


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

As far as stability goes 2.1 sense is the best way to go.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> As far as stability goes 2.1 sense is the best way to go.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


I would have to disagree with that one. Aeroevan's CM7.2 with his .8 bfs kernel is like so stable you would not believe it. I've tried out sense roms and they are not very stable at all compared to Aeroevan's.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

CM7.2 is stable but you can't get anymore stable than a 2.1 ROM based off the original ROM. Try sabotage sense and you'll see.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys downloading sabotage and cm7 now, I think I will wait for ICS a little more since its not my phone.


----------



## anubis2k3 (Jan 11, 2012)

If you want a good stable Rom with WiFi hotspot running GB 2.3.5 then I would suggest virtuousAFFINITY. I've been usin it as my DD and been stable for me. Also native WiFi hotspot that works flawlessly.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

